# Amsteel Daisy Chain vs Rope Mod for Sticks



## paleus (Mar 2, 2020)

Looking for input on replacing my cam buckle straps on my Hawk Helium Mini sticks. I can't decide between using 1/4" Amsteel and doing the "rope mod" where the rope is passed behind itself on the button or making daisy chains from 7/64" Amsteel. The cost is about the same either way, the 7/64" Amsteel is cheaper but I need more than twice as much. 

Has anyone tried both methods for hanging sticks and saddle platforms? I figure either has to be better than the straps, for sure. Not sure if I also want to replace the cam buckle on my predator platform as well.


----------



## nighthawkF-117 (Jun 26, 2018)

Haven't tried a daisy chain, but I love my rope mod. Using 1/4 amsteel on my XOP sticks, and it is so easy to out them on the tree. Way easier than fumbling with a buckle. And super light. I back spliced the end of my rope, which adds just a bit extra weight to throw around the tree.


----------



## paleus (Mar 2, 2020)

I decided to give the daisy chains a shot. The stuff to make them just came in the mail so I'm gonna try to get them together to try out this weekend.


----------



## Bruiser8464 (Jan 19, 2019)

paleus said:


> Looking for input on replacing my cam buckle straps on my Hawk Helium Mini sticks. I can't decide between using 1/4" Amsteel and doing the "rope mod" where the rope is passed behind itself on the button or making daisy chains from 7/64" Amsteel. The cost is about the same either way, the 7/64" Amsteel is cheaper but I need more than twice as much.
> 
> Has anyone tried both methods for hanging sticks and saddle platforms? I figure either has to be better than the straps, for sure. Not sure if I also want to replace the cam buckle on my predator platform as well.


Picked up some straps with loops stitched every 1 1/2”. Seems to work so far. Light and no noise. Is a little tricky to open up the loops with gloves or cold fingers.


----------



## paleus (Mar 2, 2020)

Used the daisy chains a couple of times now and I'm happy with them. Much much easier than cam straps.


----------



## snakedoc74 (Dec 4, 2017)

I've made some 7/64 daisy chains and they seem to work well. They really dig into the tree more than the straps that came with them. I wasn't sure if I should go thicker than the 7/64, but I don't think these are going anywhere.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Bruiser8464 said:


> Picked up some straps with loops stitched every 1 1/2”. Seems to work so far. Light and no noise. Is a little tricky to open up the loops with gloves or cold fingers.


I tried the rope mods with 8mm rope.....which is fairly light but also bulky. Then I saw a post on the AT Bowhunting forum for the daisy chain straps by Eastern Woods Outdoors. I bought 3 for my LW or Hawk sticks and they work great. Agree that opening up the loop is a bit of a challenge with cold fingers.....but everything is harder with cold finger.


----------



## bostonecp (Nov 15, 2016)

What are the daisy chains? Do you have pics. I use the rope mod.


----------



## paleus (Mar 2, 2020)

bostonecp said:


> What are the daisy chains? Do you have pics. I use the rope mod.


It's 7/64 Amsteel spliced back across itself about every 3 inches. You just throw the chain around the tree and put the closest hole over the versa button and set the stick. Not my pic:


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Love my daisy chains. Never have done the rope mod thing but the daisy chain has to weigh less for sure and beats the heck out of buckle straps


----------



## jmbusse (Oct 15, 2019)

Daisy chains are great! I used them on my lone wolf sticks. Super light weight and pack nicely! I just bought amsteel and built them myself. Takes a little bit of time for the first one.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I swapped a set of my sticks over to the 7/64" amsteel daisy chain this year. I like it.
The sticks lock on tight to the tree and the amsteel doesn't stretch at all.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the daisy chain as long a you cam it though a loop. Otherwise the rope mod works just as well the only thing a daisy chain has on the rope mod is less bulk.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

trial153 said:


> I like the daisy chain as long a you cam it though a loop. Otherwise the rope mod works just as well the only thing a daisy chain has on the rope mod is less bulk.


What you mean "cam thru a loop" ?


----------



## stevetkd82 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm using 3/8 rope from harbor freight on my Hawk mini's and it has been working great. I also added an aider to each step with the same rope and a piece of 1/2" ID tubing. The daisy chain looks like a cool option.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

mikesmith66 said:


> What you mean "cam thru a loop" ?


Go around the button then through a loop about 6 inches from the button, then cam it back to the button and attach it.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

trial153 said:


> Go around the button then through a loop about 6 inches from the button, then cam it back to the button and attach it.


Aw ok. I think I saw a video on that a few weeks back. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## whippedcream (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought some novix minis for this year. After using cam straps on precious sticks I tried no cams and did a rope mod with the straps. They weren’t long enough but I liked the quietness. Discovered the amsteel daisy chains and built some myself. They are great. I use a couple different attachment methods based on the situation. Nice to have options. Main reason I didn’t consider ropes is everything is harder in Maine when the temps drop. Couldn’t imagine trying to untie roles in the cold.


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

I swapped the straps on my sticks for tethrd's verslinks. Works pretty great honestly. Much lighter, mich quieter, amd nowhere near as sketchy as i thought it would be so far. Cant speak on the amsteel but ditching the buckle setup is cool with me. I feel too uncomfortable with it tension/sideload wise to replace the platform strap though.


----------



## paleus (Mar 2, 2020)

trial153 said:


> I like the daisy chain as long a you cam it though a loop. Otherwise the rope mod works just as well the only thing a daisy chain has on the rope mod is less bulk.


I've not been doing that. I just put the closest loop over the button and set the stick. I wrap the excess around the bottom step on the stick. I'm also using the daisy chain on my predator platform with no issues just putting a loop over the button. Have you had a splice fail?


----------



## WoodenRails (Nov 23, 2020)

Amsteel daisy chains are easy to make within 20min and easier to use on the tree. Its all i used this year and last


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Made Daisey Chains for 2 sets of Hawk Heliums after trying a friends set with the rope modification. Super light and quick/easy install than the rope mod.


----------

